# TDS/Extraction Yields



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

So... I thought I would start trying to accurately measure how good my coffee actually is. I thought it was good but not I have measure it I'm a little off. Good news is that as I tweak grind, volume, etc it's getting better. But now I'm obsessed with getting it perfect and it's painful at times :s


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

How are you measuring the TDS and extraction yield?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I got a TDS meter from CreamSupplies and extraction yield is measured with the following formula;

TDS % x (Wet volume out / dry volume in)


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I got a TDS meter from CreamSupplies an use the following formula to calculate extraction yield;

TDS % x (wet volume out / dry volume in)


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Brilliant - sounds good. Are you subtracting the TDS% of the brew water from the TDS% of the beverage?

What sort of results are you finding?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Also at what temperature are you measuring the brewed coffee?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Jimbow - I haven't considered subtracting the TDS% of the brew water from the beverage TDS%, I may consider this next time I measure my brew.

1st results shocked me as the extraction yield was 12%, so not too far from the target 18 - 22%, however now I know I need to improve I am sometimes going backwards...

Glenn - I measure the TDS at 55 C


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The taste difference between 12 and 18% extraction is considerable.

What are the raw weights / output volumes etc?

Try same parameters except using 1g less coffee and see what happens.

I bet it is increased extraction %

Probably better taste too


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree, even with a change of 1% I can taste the difference

I will upload my working data when I'm in front of my laptop next

I'm currently using 45g in to 800g out, 4 minute brew time, I'm playing with grind, dose and beverage volume to try and hit the sweet spot


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Try 48g of ground coffee to the same quantity of water.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

48g in, 800g out and extraction yield of 16.2%, and it was very smooth


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I need to you with my grind settings.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Love reading this thread. Please keep us updated.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Are you using the cheap £10 ish tds meter from creamsupplies? I looked at that previously but assumed it wouldn't be accurate enough to be worth it!


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

When I get a chance I will upload my brew logs









Yeah I got the £10 and seems accurate, tested it in filtered, boiled water an the output was less than 50 ppt and I got a very similar result on 3 occasions


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

That should of said 5 ppt not 50 ppt


----------

